# Piano concerto in D.



## kostas papazafeiropoulos

Hello this is my new concerto.






Some may be interested in to it.


----------



## Op.123

Very good.


----------



## juergen

The piece is good. But unfortunately, you were born too late. About 250 years too late.


----------



## Mahlerian

juergen said:


> The piece is good. But unfortunately, you were born too late. About 250 years too late.


There's no way this could have been written in Mozart's time. Pseudo-classical Mozart pastiche wasn't to exist for at least a century!


----------



## PetrB

Mahlerian said:


> There's no way this could have been written in Mozart's time. Pseudo-classical Mozart pastiche wasn't to exist for at least a century!


It is also a collection of the most on the surface musical gestures and events which someone might take away from one or two quick listens to earlier classical style.

_*Nowhere are there the slightest of any 'Mozartian' distinguishing traits present, let alone any truly distinguishing traits which would make it at least a more effective pastiche of classical style in general ... nowhere.*_

I will say this effort is not without parallel company as seen (and heard) in other 'classical era style' pieces present in _Today's Composers._

The effect is like having tried to design clothing, historic period clothing at that, without knowing anything about the anatomy of the human body which wore / wears that clothing. This makes for a badly drawn cartoon of a musical object. It is surface only, superficial, maybe one molecule thickness at that.


----------



## Aramis

Mahlerian said:


> There's no way this could have been written in Mozart's time. Pseudo-classical Mozart pastiche wasn't to exist for at least a century!


Why do you think that it's pseudo-classical rather than classical? And does it mean that your recent piece posted here can be called pseudo-baroque Bach pastiche too?


----------



## PetrB

Aramis said:


> Why do you think that it's pseudo-classical rather than classical?


Same reason you can instantly see the difference between a poorly detailed plastic cast replica of a Florin from 1786 and an actual Florin from 1786.

_...hope that helps_


----------



## Aramis

And, by the way, PetrB, let's play a little _guess-whose-quote_ game:



> I promise to refrain from any comment if your next piece is in a very similar vein to the ones you've posted so far.


----------



## PetrB

Aramis said:


> Why do you think that it's pseudo-classical rather than classical?


Same reason you can instantly see the difference between a poorly detailed cast plastic replica of a Florin from 1786 and an actual Florin from ca. 1786.

_...hope that helps_


----------



## Aramis

PetrB said:


> Same reason you can instantly see the difference between a poorly detailed cast plastic replica of a Florin from 1786 and an actual Florin from ca. 1786.
> 
> _...hope that helps_


Oh, yes, now I see! Thanks!


----------



## PetrB

Aramis said:


> let's play a little _guess-whose-quote_ game:


Everyone is entitled to change their mind, including breaking promises which do not affect either the world's economy or political stability.


----------



## Mahlerian

Aramis said:


> And does it mean that your recent piece posted here can be called pseudo-baroque Bach pastiche too?


Go ahead. Did I claim it was an original work?


----------



## kostas papazafeiropoulos

Hey guys , where were you???? i have already posted this 3 days ago. Aramis why bother? let them eat their guts.


----------



## KetchupOnIce

I like it, and I strongly disagree with the whole pastiche mozart blah blah blah.... Most contemporary composers write in the style brought up by Schoenberg and the other atonal composers. Composing in the classical style is no different, if anything it's better, because you're making it sound good, not doing anything and everything that everyone else didn't do.


----------



## Truckload

Your Opus 83 is a very attractive composition. Please do not let the critics get you down. In any endeavor it is easier to criticize than to create. Composing something of value is not easy, and it takes a lot of effort. Effort in study. Effort in creation, and effort in persistence. 

I can hear in your music that you have a natural melodic talent, and a willingness to put in a lot of effort. If you persist, those two qualities will pay you rich dividends. I also think you have done an admirable job of recreating the classical era use of the orchestra. 

I have a degree in music composition and 55 years of experience in listening to classical music. If you are looking for any sort of specific feedback I would be honored to be of help if I can. I would suggest it would be better done by PM. PM sent.


----------



## Stirling

You should begin to compose music of your own, you have an excess of content which belongs to some else.

Read Schumann criticisms.


----------



## Alon

It's very creative!


----------



## Pugg

Alon said:


> It's very creative!


I do agree with you, sounds very good.


----------

